# Now for comedy relief!



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

I posted this at the AJ site. Then I thought this really belongs at Support Our Troops. This is an example of how dedicated to cause the Iraqies and Iranians are.

 *Whadya think of this?* 
While surfing sites that deal with the war in Iraq I found this sentiment, written by Iman Al sadon:

http://www.albasrah.net
*
Saluting Our Brave Men*
Iman Al sadon

 May God salute 
_the resisting brave men_May God salute 
_those who are protecting their land and their honor._The resistance has promised 
_to revenge the occupation and its dogs and has fulfilled its promise._Lets salute 
_(Almajdat) women prisoners in the occupation jails._Lets salute 
_Dr. Huda Aâ€™amash._Lets salute 
_Dr. Rehab Taha._Lets salute 
_all (Almajdat) women prisoners who are suffering from the occupation solders._​ 
Today, the occupiers claim that they have no women prisoners despite the agent governmentâ€™s announcement it will publish the women prisonersâ€™ name list but the occupiers denied what Aâ€™alaweeâ€™s government stated and we all know who is ruling Iraq. Hence we are requested to take action to reveal the occupiersâ€™ lies.

We are asking Iraqi people, where is your honor and where is your anger for your brothersâ€™ sufferings?

We are calling on the Iraqi tribes council and we demand from it to move to release the Iraqi women prisoners by launching a campaign for the preparation of a list name of Iraqi women prisoners.

We also demand from women organizations inside Iraq to take part in the campaign and to organize a march towards Abu Ghuraib prison and other prisons in the Iraq blessed land. The march must carry the names of all Iraqi women and demand their release.

We do plea to families of women prisoners to give the names of their daughters who are in prison to the campaign organizers without hesitation. Iraqi women are not the first women prisoners in the Arab and Muslim Nation and are not the last. Before them, there was the Algerian Jamila Bu Hared, the Palestinian Sonia Alraâ€™aee, and the Lebanese Suha Beshara.

You must know that every Iraqi woman prisoner is the daughter and sister of every Iraqi and whatever touches her touches every Iraqi. They were imprisoned only because they refused to knee or pray to anything but God, they refused be like the occupationâ€™s friends. In addition, they were put in prison only because they refused to committee treason against Iraq.

We call on our Arab brothers, all organizations, institutions, authorities, and political parties to organize marches in all Arab States demanding the release of Iraqi women prisoners and this is the least that can be done. So donâ€™t just be satisfied with talk only and donâ€™t disppoint Iraq.

************************************************** ********
_*Well we all know where his head is at....but we can't say where and still keep a PG rating.*_


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Aj do me a favor and warn me before you post a site like that. Man stuff like that gets me so frigging ****** off. What a bunch of horse **** that was/is.................later,Dave


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

AJ,
That gets me very angry, to the point that my brutal side comes out.
No, it's not aimed at you, but at the author.


----------

